# Cruising guide



## wind cree (May 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a Cruising guide for the New England area in particular the Cape and Islands area and Also one that might cover LI sound. I'm new to cruising and want to get a good guide.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This is one that I keep on my boat, and it is a terrific guide to the places that I frequent.
http://www.amazon.com/Cruising-Guid...3645085&sr=8-1&keywords=cruising+narragansett
Yes, it is dated 1995, but the information contained therein is incredible!

This is another that I keep aboard;
http://www.amazon.com/Waterway-Guid...4917&sr=8-2&keywords=waterway+guide+northeast

That said, the tool that I primarily use is ActiveCaptain www.activecaptain.com

[EDIT] Don't neglect to get a copy of Eldrich! http://www.amazon.com/Eldridge-Tide...rd_wg=uUmB9&psc=1&refRID=61QFPHQP3GDNX0FGZATW


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Believe it or not, this is an excellent book for what you are looking for:

The Coast of Summer: Sailing New England Waters from Shelter Island to Cape Cod
by Anthony Bailey

The Coast of Summer: Sailing New England Waters from Shelter Island to Cape Cod by Anthony Bailey, Paperback | Barnes & Noble®

It's a good read for anyone who likes reading about cruising on a small (27') boat.

you can probably find it in a library too.

Barry


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

This visual guide helped me a lot when I start sailing in Cape Cod waters (and this side of the word), being a really novice sailor. It is not a real long text to read, just highlight important features while under way and with really nice and useful pics to make a good landfall. The rest, it is up to the chart plotter.
https://www.amazon.com/Visual-Cruis...rd_wg=eUaas&psc=1&refRID=9A1S4R4DXS5AE2Q86GKT

Yes, Eldridge Tide & Pilot Book is a must!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Get one of the several iPhone/iPad apps that has Active Captain integrated. I use Charts and Tides. You'll get nav charts and all this info, for the price of one printed guide.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I like the Embassy Guides. Here's the one for southern New England waters. 
https://www.amazon.com/Embassy-Crui...rd_wg=TPrWU&psc=1&refRID=9N3Q86A5JVJ5F3ZP7ZGT

There's also one for Long Island Sound.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I carry the Maptec/Embassy guide for the New England Coast, which covers from Block Island to the Canadian border, and the guide for Long Island to Cape May. I also carry--and use regularly--The Eldridge Tide and Pilot book, which I update every year.

I use built-in electronics for primary navigation, but also carry Garmin BlueChart Mobile on my iPad, which incorporates Active Captain information on anchorages, marinas, & hazards. I tend to check the accuracy of my electronic charting and have not been disappointed with Raymarine and Garmin in this regard.

FWIW, I do not place much confidence in NAVTEC Sonar charts, based on local discrepancies against detailed hydrographic data. The risk here is thinking you have more water than the much coarser NOAA charts show. I do carry paper charts for whatever area I'm sailing in, for backup as well as getting a bigger picture than an electronic display can provide.


----------



## wind cree (May 5, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for some great suggestions. I got the Embassy and Eldridge. Can't wait for next season..


----------

